# bit expensive this year



## Mermoto (Jul 14, 2010)

Crikey, I was hoping to go to Waxtock again this year unfortunately after having a stroke a few months back I just haven't got round to ordering tickets. Now just checked to see what it will cost to bring my wife and son again this year and it is £15 each on the door (£45) ouch that's just a bit too steep for a family having been on half pay. Sorry guys will have to miss this one out  but look forward to seeing everyones pictures


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I know the feeling, too much for me after cost of travel lol!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

I think you can only judge the value of something after you have been to an event, also the cost of insurance and hiring location is not cheap.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

£15 is cheap...some of the big car shows are daft money.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Leave the wife and son at home??


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Out of all the shows I've been to this year, this is by far the cheapest

I can't complain


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

lucky even talking about going alright for some :thumb:


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Its only on once a year, not like your having to chip in every month! :thumb:


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

nick_mcuk said:


> £15 is cheap...some of the big car shows are daft money.


Goodwood to name one?


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Goodwood is no comparison to the likes of waxstock and other chavvy £20 shows


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Goodwood is no comparison to the likes of waxstock and other chavvy £20 shows


Just because its cheap doesnt mean its chavvy, goodwood is over priced I have been every year it's been on and it's just going up and up in price, and it's the same every year


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

JamesCotton said:


> Just because its cheap doesnt mean its chavvy, goodwood is over priced I have been every year it's been and it's just going up and up in price, and it's the same every year


Why did you keep going back? Haha. I think £125 is reasonable for 4day show thats different every day, id say its on level with f1 which is a hell of a lot dearer, i did the whole USC and ISTS and modified live and they are what i meant by chavvy haha, i still attend the odd modified live but thats only for time attack.


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Why did you keep going back? Haha. I think £125 is reasonable for 4day show thats different every day, id say its on level with f1 which is a hell of a lot dearer, i did the whole USC and ISTS and modified live and they are what i meant by chavvy haha, i still attend the odd modified live but thats only for time attack.


I work there now so that why I have been , I'm not having a go, sorry if it seemed that way mate just I really think goodwood is over priced. Admittedly your always going to get chavvy cars at every show


----------



## rob_vrs (Jan 4, 2012)

Not at all, yeah you do o went to santa pod other month and was gutted i paid £15 for the dump that it was, only really went to watch a mate compete in FWD drag series, £50 is expensive for goodwood day ticket but suppose its an experience and atmosphere is great there, im happy to pay the prices this year will be my second time


----------



## JamesCotton (Feb 25, 2013)

rob_vrs said:


> Not at all, yeah you do o went to santa pod other month and was gutted i paid £15 for the dump that it was, only really went to watch a mate compete in FWD drag series, £50 is expensive for goodwood day ticket but suppose its an experience and atmosphere is great there, im happy to pay the prices this year will be my second time


I suppose i think it's expensive and repetitive because I have been so many times, so I guess it's worth it if your going to make something of it


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

rob_vrs said:


> Not at all, yeah you do o went to santa pod other month and was gutted i paid £15 for the dump that it was, only really went to watch a mate compete in FWD drag series, £50 is expensive for goodwood day ticket but suppose its an experience and atmosphere is great there, im happy to pay the prices this year will be my second time


Rob James stays 2 min from Goodwood and when things on the door step you sometimes think differently, I have to say last year to many people and starting to get the wrong type going, and getting more commercial , I think if they sell more tickets , I might not continue to go each year like I have


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Don't know how you can compare any of them shows with waxstock

They a car shows, this is a detailing show

How can that be chavvy?


----------



## Junior Bear (Sep 2, 2008)

Is the price any different on the door?


----------



## slimjim (Mar 22, 2007)

Just save your cash £45 entry and travel costs and spend online , that's going to beat any dealers discounts :thumb:


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

slimjim said:


> Just save your cash £45 entry and travel costs and spend online , that's going to beat any dealers discounts :thumb:


That's ok if you don't want to learn and importantly share....
Sometimes people need to see rather than just online.


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

In perspective, Goodwood isn't expensive at all. A football match these days is £35 and lasts 90 minutes.


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm in the same situation mate, me and the misses go and fuel easily £60 
That's not even eating or buying anything, really wanna go aswell !

But just bought a house and have a baby on the way has taken all my pennies :'( lol


----------



## ferted (May 7, 2011)

Mermoto said:


> Crikey, I was hoping to go to Waxstock again this year unfortunately after having a stroke a few months back I just haven't got round to ordering tickets. Now just checked to see what it will cost to bring my wife and son again this year and it is £15 each on the door (£45) ouch that's just a bit too steep for a family having been on half pay. Sorry guys will have to miss this one out  but look forward to seeing everyones pictures


You do know it's still possible to buy advance tickets??
£12 per adult and pick up on the day at the ticket booth

Oh and FWIW I know what it's like having a stroke,I had one around 3 years
ago(aged 41:doublesho) and it IS the most frightening thing that I've ever
experienced


----------



## Sid (Feb 21, 2009)

Mermoto said:


> Crikey, I was hoping to go to Waxtock again this year unfortunately after having a stroke a few months back ....


Mermeto....
Hope you are feeling all better now mate... :wave:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I don't think it's too badly priced but I can understand why some think it's expensive.
I'm off to Waddington Airshow and it's £22 advance tickets or £29 otg.



TJenkos said:


> In perspective, Goodwood isn't expensive at all. A football match these days is £35 and lasts 90 minutes.


Only £16 here  Although it's rarely an enjoyable experience :lol:


----------



## JakeWhite (Oct 14, 2011)

I thought £12 a ticket was pretty cheap to be honest. I've been to a few shows where it's £xx amount for a ticket, £xx amount for this parking space then £xx amount for a different parking space £xx to see this £xx to see that. Where as waxstock seems to be £12 and that's it (I think there are a few hands on exhibits that you pay for?)


----------



## Waxstock (Jun 21, 2012)

Firstly, it's a shame the OP can't come and feels it is a bit expensive, but let's clear a few things up.

1) THERE ARE CHILD CONCESSIONS. Babies and toddlers, who can't be left at home without childcare, come in for free (they have to be in strollers or carried). Children under 14 have cheaper advanced tickets and cheaper gate tickets. It is 10 GBP on the gate, not 15 GBP for a child.

2) BUY IN ADVANCE! An adult ticket back in March was just 9 GBP plus a small handling/postage fee. This included, as it happened, a free Swirl Police clinger and a Waxstock sticker (RRP 3.95 GBP each, 5.95 GBP for the pair), so with a bit of forward planning you are basically getting in for as little as 3.05 GBP. Less than a pint of beer. Advanced sales are critical in planning the show and a little faith and support from advanced ticket holders is rewarded duly.

3) THE SHOW COSTS A LOT TO PUT ON. An obvious fact, perhaps, but you could buy a second hand Bentley Continental GT for what it costs us to arrange the event, whether or not any stand space or entry tickets have been sold. Every feature, which we provide to make the day enjoyable, costs 300-600 GBP for us to put on (power alone is 150 GBP per stand). 50 members of staff are fed and accommodated. This isn't a show where we put 100 cars in a field. We put on half a dozen features, two show and shine competitions and run it in one of the best indoor arenas available for a detailing event. If revenue from exhibitors and visitors COVERS COSTS then we consider the show a success. No one gets rich from Waxstock, and perhaps nor should they.

4) ULTIMATELY, IT'S NOT THAT EXPENSIVE. Last year, you could enter Waxstock for the same cost as PARKING at the NEC. (There is free parking at Waxstock, of course). If you want an expensive show, try taking the family to Sunday at Goodwood or Silverstone Classic. Different shows, for sure, and both are great events, but 15 GBP on the gate for a specialist, well-run event that is a tribute to detailing (the hobby and the industry) is hardly overpricing the event. And roughly what most other car shows cost anyway. In fact, it's cheaper than many of them. Just don't confuse it with the car show your local rotary club puts on in a field somewhere. Waxstock wouldn't be Waxstock if it was a hundred cars in a school playing field.

5) IT'S ONCE A YEAR! Say it costs 50-100 GBP to drive down, buy lunch, get a ticket and a few products. That's a Saturday night for some people. Or just a tank of fuel in an SUV. Support the show and make the effort. Budget for it. You'll have plenty of notice. If you don't come and numbers dwindle, it will decrease in size, move to a cheaper venue, or stop altogether. Use it. Or lose it. It's YOUR SHOW.


----------



## Brigham1806 (Apr 1, 2011)

I bought my tickets a while back, mainly as the MRS wanted to go again. I really enjoyed it last year. Like mentioned above most of the people above haven't been to Waxstock, so not sure how the can comment. 

I keep saying this people are spending their money wisely and this is one of those for me. 
I saved quite a bit of cash last year when buying goods, and hoping to save allot more this year! 

For a detailing enthusiast it really is a must.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

I have to say, having been there last year it was a fantastic event. Even if it were £30 per ticket I would probably still pay it.

However, I do wish the OP my very best wishes in recovering from his stroke and sad that they won't be with us on Sunday.

See the rest of you there! Come over to the Waxamomo stand and say hello, I'll be helping out all day!


----------



## Frog (Jun 28, 2013)

I live in Peterborough and this year will be my first year at the event, for me I don't think it is bad value especially if I can pick up a bargain ;-)


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Can't grumble at the price tbh, i used to go to most of the Max Power shows in the nineties and noughties, they used to cost me more than that. Great laugh though, well worth the travel and expenses.
Anyway, enough of that :devil:


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

Mermoto said:


> Crikey, I was hoping to go to Waxtock again this year unfortunately after having a stroke a few months back I just haven't got round to ordering tickets. Now just checked to see what it will cost to bring my wife and son again this year and it is £15 each on the door (£45) ouch that's just a bit too steep for a family having been on half pay. Sorry guys will have to miss this one out  but look forward to seeing everyones pictures


Get well soon dude. Hope that you are not left with significant residual effects of the stroke.

Regards,
Richard


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Mermoto said:


> Crikey, I was hoping to go to Waxtock again this year unfortunately after having a stroke a few months back


I missed this before, sorry to hear that. Hope you're recovering well.


----------



## sean20 (Jan 17, 2011)

iv been thinking of going just need to convince the gf now and time is running out,
Im happy to pay the £15 each on the door but id be looking at staying over night too which then puts the cost of the trip up but then again we don't go away much so wouldn't hurt


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Yeah, good to hear your on the mend mate:thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

To the OP. You have PM


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

Waxstock said:


> 1) THERE ARE CHILD CONCESSIONS. Babies and toddlers, who can't be left at home without childcare, come in for free (*they have to be in strollers or carried*). Children under 14 have cheaper advanced tickets and cheaper gate tickets. It is 10 GBP on the gate, not 15 GBP for a child.


Who wants to carry me in ..

I personally love Waxstock, hence why I have got involved this year. A great show for us detailers, valeters and enthusiasts alike, also a great day out for those who like their cars..

It may not be everyones cup of tea, which is fine, we cant all like the same things and some perceive Waxstock to be a willy waving event, I didn't think that or get that impression last year. Haters are always going to hate ..

Last year I went with an open mind, put faces to names and chatted to a few, upset a few and spoke with those I was hearing negative things about. Left with a totally positive attitude, full of beans and a new love for what I do ..

It is a shame the OP and others can't make it, it is also a shame some people aren't keen on the idea of what the show is about, but that is life and they are entitled to that opinion..

A lot of hard work goes into making WS what it is and personally think £15 is good value, or though, the food wagons weren't ..


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

I'll give ya a piggy back Rob :lol: - p.s put a Dooka wash mitt to one side with my name on pls - :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

dooka said:


> Who wants to carry me in ..
> 
> I personally love Waxstock, hence why I have got involved this year. A great show for us detailers, valeters and enthusiasts alike, also a great day out for those who like their cars..
> 
> ...


sums it up pretty well i'd say. a lot of those that put it down last year probably didn't even go..


----------

